# 10% off at Halloween Express stores



## JBfromBS

Haunter,

This is just an image, you can't actually get the coupon. You need to post the link in order to download the coupon.


----------



## Haunter

Left-click the image to open the coupon, or right-click and select "Save target as" to save it to your computer.

I assume you don't need all three pages of the pdf, so just bring in the first page and the page with the address of your store.


----------

